# Rabbits free to good home...



## Animalmad

I am rehoming some of my rabbits due to personal reasons, all free to good home:

1 harlequin mini rex (about 18 weeks old)
1 charlie (dalmation with fewer spots) - abut 18 weeks
1 chinchilla mini rex about 22 weeks (dont have the exact date to hand)


I am based west yorkshire but travel al over yorkshire for various reasons and also go to manchester occasionally.

pm me for more details.

Thanks


----------



## sarahhodgkinson

Hi there, I am extremly interested in rehoming you rabbits, I'm new to this forum and couldn't find your phone number so thought I'd better do it this way. I live in Sheffield just off junction 35 of the M1. If you do still have them could you get in touch please so I can arrange to meet you either at your house or somewhere near me. Many thanks Sarah


----------



## les

Animalmad said:


> I am rehoming some of my rabbits due to personal reasons, all free to good home:
> 
> 1 harlequin mini rex (about 18 weeks old)
> 1 charlie (dalmation with fewer spots) - abut 18 weeks
> 1 chinchilla mini rex about 22 weeks (dont have the exact date to hand)
> 
> I am based west yorkshire but travel al over yorkshire for various reasons and also go to manchester occasionally.
> 
> pm me for more details.
> 
> Thanks


hi just writing to say we would be interested in your mini rex rabbits as we've just started keeping mini's over the last couple of months we also keep standard rex as well as mini lops, we are brc members, we have around 50 rabbits at the mo(must be mad) but dont worry we're not the type who ring their necks if they dont come up to scratch(there's plenty like that about)
if interested you could ring or text me and i'll ring you back
07732 284534 thanks les


----------



## crofty

Animalmad said:


> I am rehoming some of my rabbits due to personal reasons, all free to good home:
> 
> 1 harlequin mini rex (about 18 weeks old)
> 1 charlie (dalmation with fewer spots) - abut 18 weeks
> 1 chinchilla mini rex about 22 weeks (dont have the exact date to hand)
> 
> I am based west yorkshire but travel al over yorkshire for various reasons and also go to manchester occasionally.
> 
> pm me for more details.
> 
> Thanks


You could try advertising on Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre there are lots of people there looking to give bunnies loving pet homes.


----------



## crofty

les said:


> hi just writing to say we would be interested in your mini rex rabbits as we've just started keeping mini's over the last couple of months we also keep standard rex as well as mini lops, we are brc members, we have around 50 rabbits at the mo(must be mad) but dont worry we're not the type who ring their necks if they dont come up to scratch(there's plenty like that about)
> if interested you could ring or text me and i'll ring you back
> 07732 284534 thanks les


How do you spend time and love 50 rabbits?!! 

There are an estimated 33,000 bunnies in rescues at the moment, the rescues around here are really struggling, these buns should go to pet homes not bred from.


----------



## les

Animalmad said:


> I am rehoming some of my rabbits due to personal reasons, all free to good home:
> 
> 1 harlequin mini rex (about 18 weeks old)
> 1 charlie (dalmation with fewer spots) - abut 18 weeks
> 1 chinchilla mini rex about 22 weeks (dont have the exact date to hand)
> 
> I am based west yorkshire but travel al over yorkshire for various reasons and also go to manchester occasionally.
> 
> pm me for more details.
> 
> Thanks


hi just wondered if you've found homes for them yet?
any chance you could let me know!! thanks les 07732 284534


----------



## Animalmad

Thank you for the offer but i would prefer that they went to homes where they are gonna get more undivided attention.


2 boys left now. Found a great home for the 2 girls!


----------



## les

Animalmad said:


> Thank you for the offer but i would prefer that they went to homes where they are gonna get more undivided attention.
> 
> 2 boys left now. Found a great home for the 2 girls!


well our rabbits get plenty of attention despite how many we have!!
we dont discriminate with them, they all have names(not numbers) 
and everyone who comes to see them cant get over how tame they are
its quite easy when you handle them a lot!! 
but thanks for replying anyway! les


----------



## 4forest

sorry i can't have any rabbits cause i have two guinea pigs but thats good your willing to avertise.did your rabbit breed them?


----------



## Animalmad

The rabbit were a result of a previous owner. I arranged to buy them and for them to be delivered to me via another rabbit person. Apparently they came in the same box - how bloody stupid is that!!!! They were brother and sister AND only 5 months old! Luckily both mum nd babies all remained healthy. 

Thank you for asking.


----------



## crofty

Animalmad said:


> The rabbit were a result of a previous owner. I arranged to buy them and for them to be delivered to me via another rabbit person. Apparently they came in the same box - how bloody stupid is that!!!! They were brother and sister AND only 5 months old! Luckily both mum nd babies all remained healthy.
> 
> Thank you for asking.


Why have you got 2 18 week buns and one 22 week then? Have you had any luck rehoming them yet?


----------



## cas10

hi i am very intrested in these rabbits. do u still have them.? could u get back 2 me a.s.a.p thank u cassie.


----------



## tashi

cas10 said:


> hi i am very intrested in these rabbits. do u still have them.? could u get back 2 me a.s.a.p thank u cassie.


this post was 2008


----------

